# Bachelor Pad



## BratTheExpat (Oct 7, 2011)

Newbie to the forum here, relocating to Hong Kong in about a month. Was wondering if I could tap the experienced minds here for some advice, seeing as I have never lived/worked in HK before. I'll have a month in a serviced apartment to look for a place, so no massive rush, but I figured that it'd be better to have some idea before hitting the ground. I've been doing some preliminary homework on the usual rental websites, but from what I've been told these can sometimes be misleading, both in terms of price and square footage. And yes, I know this topic has been covered TO DEATH on these forums, but hey, every person has individual needs right?

Does anyone have good recommendations for me? Here is what I _ideally _would like, for a budget of around HKD 30,000 per month. Spacious (700-1,000 sq ft) apartment with good efficiency, new/luxury building with a modern touch, in a location where I have convenient access to IFC for work. So I'm thinking something like Sheung Wan, Wan Chai, Central, Causeway Bay, or perhaps Mid-levels. Could be a studio, 1BR, 2BR - whatever, as long as there is space, and doesn't look shabby. I'll be bringing a bunch of my own furniture over so an unfurnished place is preferable. I don't need amenities like a clubhouse or a swimming pool, but would like a building which could pass for upscale at least. So you know, doorman, stylish kitchen with sleek appliances, hardwood floors, etc... Is this budget realistic for what I am looking for? I know people who have gotten great places for less in these areas, so am trying to get a feel for what's cooking.


----------



## stephenkit (Oct 18, 2011)

Take a look at the apartments in Olympian City which is located at the Olmpic station(MTR). It is just about 2 stations to the IFC - 10mins. 
My recommendations:
One Silver Sea, Central Park and Park Avenue


----------



## jackysh (Jun 24, 2012)

hey dude, it might be a little late but i am in the exact situation, except i am already here. if you dont mind, i would love to do some apt hunting tgt. i guess u are already in town.


----------



## Mtrliving (Jun 21, 2012)

*Designer Apartment for rent*

You might be interested in this web site. Removes the spaces between the characters.

h t t p : / / s i t e s . g o o g l e . c o m / s i t e / m t r r e n t a l 

It's above the MTR and is 23 minutes to IFC qnd 13 minutes to the airport.

Good luck.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

With your ability to afford a 30K per month flat you will have a lot of choices. No worries you will get it.


----------



## Mtrliving (Jun 21, 2012)

Brat, your comment about the agency web site is very true. I have just rented an apartment through Centaline, the biggest agency in HK. They told me that their website is about 3 months outdated in terms of posting for rental flats. Their transaction records are up to date though if you want to gauge purchase price of properties. They do not keep records of rental prices so you may be fooled by costs of rental, which is on a rising trend. The summer month is getting worst in terms of vacancy - lots of parents like myself are moving to be closer to their kids' schools as they start Primary 1. Also, recently many landlords are putting their properties out for sales as they consider the home prices are at their peak, forcing tenants to move. With more tenants out looking and less flats for rent, the rental market is now landlord driven.


----------

